

Ask HN: Freelancers: Do you do anything to improve your cash flow situation? - blake8086

Getting paid on net-30 kind of sucks when you have bills to pay, and you give up some otherwise great clients if you can&#x27;t wait to get paid.<p>Is there anything you do that helps you get paid more quickly?
======
justintocci
I have the same problem. all i can do is manage my own behaviour. So i
initiated ruthless timekeeping. I charge for every minute. I have a punch
clock and I punch in and out for every client as i work for them all day long.

You can offer a discount for early payment but I've not found it useful.

And in my spare time I work on a product. When a customer pays late or
otherwise abuses the relationship I pour the energy into that. If it flies
someday then maybe I can get ahead.

------
fredyr
Can't you negotiate the terms with your clients? I know that at least my
clients have been open to that.

Perhaps not what you want to hear, but other that getting paid more quickly,
the most obvious solution to cash flow problems is having a large enough
buffer.

